# Boots for a wide foot



## BigCountry1025 (Nov 28, 2010)

So here is my problem i have size 9 feet that are very wide, EE if not a bit wider. I just cant seem to find a boot that fits me, I've tired on Ride's and K2's, as was told they are known for being a wider boot. When i Tried these boots on i barely tightened, they were still fairly loose and they hurt my feet.

I still have to go try more boots on, but does anyone have any other suggestions.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

32 and salomon wides. Try them.


----------



## fish4it38 (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree with the 32 suggestion, since I have really wide feet and that's what I have.


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

i too have spatulas for feet. Salomon savages are absolutely fantastic!


----------



## BigCountry1025 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions, i tried a pair of 32's on today, and they were not wide enough. 

I haven't tried on a pair of Salomon's yet. 

I have found two today that seem to fit decently. A pair of Northwave Domain's and DC Status's.

I found it kinda strange tho. I could fit nicely in a size 9 Northwave, but i could not fit in a size 9 DC (Couldn't even get my foot in the boot) so i moved up half a size. I didn't think there could be that much difference in size between brands. 

The only real difference between the two other than 130 bucks is the lace system.

Once has the pull type speed laces, the Other has the boa.

I've only ever had Traditional laces, so which better.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

+1 for Salomons. Very well built and super comfy. I have the Dialogue lights and they're featherweight while giving good support.

Also, disregard the sizing in snowboard boots. It varies greatly between manufacturers. I have a 9.5 in Salomons and a 10.5 in Nikes.

As for lacing: It's really a matter of personal preference. I like speed laces even though I have to tighten them once or twice a day. In any case, you should always have dual zone lacing in order to be able to find the sweet spot for your feet.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I really like Northwave's speedlace system. I didn't find I would need to tighten them often. I would take it over a single zone boa system.


----------



## 131441 (Oct 4, 2012)

My Northwaves fit small as in I had to go to a size 12 to fit where as I wear an 11 for everything else.


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

Salomon also use the Mondopoint measuring system which helps...

Its metric basically. Measure your feet and round it up or down to the nearest 5mm

So a 29.5cm foot = 29.5 mondopoint boot. Caters for + and - 2.5mm

If ur on the cusp id say go a size down because the boots will fill out n then you'll still have a good hold when theyre fully broken in


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I also have wide feet and love my north wave decade SL's from a couple of seasons ago. I personally prefer their system to boa but both work and are good. Go with which one fits you better bottom line.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have decades from 3 seasons ago that fit my wide feet and fred flintstone toes. I just got a pair of legends and they fit the same. Northwave was the only brand that fit my wide feet over the seasons.


----------



## Cane700 (Oct 29, 2012)

BigCountry1025 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, i tried a pair of 32's on today, and they were not wide enough.
> 
> I haven't tried on a pair of Salomon's yet.
> 
> ...


I was at Dick's Sporting goods about a month ago and they had some boots on clearance in my numerical size but I didn't buy them because they were wide. IIRC they were either Ride or K2 boots. They had a size designation of 9W.


----------

